# Gulp Crappie Nibbles



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I was testing some stuff with my kids last night, and we tried the "Gulp Crappie Nibbles"

Is there a trick to getting the "Nibbles" to stay on the hook?

I had more on my index finger and thumb from trying to squash it onto the hook, than on the hook itself.

Also tried gently, fish hit it like no tomorrow, but they would just suck it right off the hook. 

Also tried Gulp Waxies, and those would stay on the hook, but the kids wouldnt touch it due to the "Daddy, thats NASTY Smelling" scent it has......:lol:


----------



## Appleknockerjr (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been using the Crappie Nibbles also and have had great luck with bluegill/perch using it. No crappie though, lol. I just slide the hook through the middle, and then kind of mush it like a marshmallow, seems to help it stick to the hook a little better.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

try finding some small spring and wrap it around the hook with pliers at the eye of the hook so it does not fall off.so the hook is up threw the center of the spring . then pack the spring full of gulp crappie bits and then try it again. it mite take 20 of those nibbles to pack it but they will take a size 2 or 4 true turn crappie will. if it is sun fish try smaller hooks like size 10 -14 any ways best of luck just to get the kids to have fun bring hemo stat pliers or curved forceps that doctors use to remove the small hook from sun fish. their mouths are small and it make it easier using these type of pliers most of all for kids are having fun.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never had a problem with them, simply because 1.) no matter what you do, they are going to fall off (hence the price for the large amount), and 2.) if placed over the barb, the water will mold it perfectly (I don't even mold it, I just push it right over the barb, and cast away). Yesterday I went out and was pulling weeds off the hook, while the nibblets were still on, some staying on the hook til they were nearly dissolved. Simple as that.

Honesty, though, I wouldn't buy them anymore. I started using the PowerBait twister tails and ribbon tails, having the EXACT same scent, and NEVER needing a nibblet again. I've caught both a bazzilion pike and crappie on jigs/PowerBait combination. Stop wasting time with the nibblets.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Ill give those ideas a try. 

I FROZE them but have not had chance to test them yet frozen.


Thanks fro the ideas,

Aaron


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Forget the nibbles. Use the Gulp grubs. I have had very good success by placing the grub on the hook of a 1/16 oz jig and 2" twister tail. All the fish in the pictures I have posted here were caught on this rig. Just last weekend I caught 24 crappies with about six of them over twelve inches.


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe your fingers were wet or there was some moisture in the jar? That's the only time I've had any problem getting them on the hook, when they've been 'wet' beforehand ... I tried using them all summer and found the only real difference I found they make over what I normally do is to increase the amount of bluegills/sunfish bites ... I think I'm gonna' give the Gulp Grubs/2" curly-tail suggestion a try, maybe cut it down to a 1" curly-tail.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

kgalla02 said:


> Maybe your fingers were wet or there was some moisture in the jar? That's the only time I've had any problem getting them on the hook, when they've been 'wet' beforehand ... I tried using them all summer and found the only real difference I found they make over what I normally do is to increase the amount of bluegills/sunfish bites ... I think I'm gonna' give the Gulp Grubs/2" curly-tail suggestion a try, maybe cut it down to a 1" curly-tail.


Don't go too small! You will only increase the small bluegill bite. I have found that if I get a rap-rap-rap bite it is just small gills and I do not strike at them. You will only loose the tail on your twister. Remember big fish want a meal not a snack. The larger fish just suck the bait in or hammer it so you will be able to tell the difference. Last weekend the specks I caught were on a feeding frenzy of sorts and were loaded with small gills and other fry pf the year.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Sheesh, My list of "Stuff" for the weekend just got longer.....:lol:

Ill give the Grub Jig Head combo a try this weekend.

You just jig them over the side of the boat or attach to a bobber?


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

OneidaEagle said:


> Sheesh, My list of "Stuff" for the weekend just got longer.....:lol:
> 
> Ill give the Grub Jig Head combo a try this weekend.
> 
> You just jig them over the side of the boat or attach to a bobber?


I use the slow troll technique. Go as slow as you can over short to medium weeds in 10 to 14 feet of water. When you locate fish you may anchor then cast out and slow retrieve the bait. The fish will hit on the drop or at any time during your slow retrieve. Watch your line on the surface of the water for any movement.


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

fathom this said:


> Don't go too small! You will only increase the small bluegill bite. I have found that if I get a rap-rap-rap bite it is just small gills and I do not strike at them. You will only loose the tail on your twister. Remember big fish want a meal not a snack. The larger fish just suck the bait in or hammer it so you will be able to tell the difference. Last weekend the specks I caught were on a feeding frenzy of sorts and were loaded with small gills and other fry pf the year.


You're right, I'll stick with the 2" ... the only problem I've found when going bigger is keeping the bass off my bait when I'm trying to shoot under the docks for crappie.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

try the gulp 1 inch minnows i use these with a 1/32 once jig head with out a barb just a round head jig like they got at www.jamminjigs.com by the way they sell the gulp at meijers every ware. 

jig like these

http://www.jamminjigs.com/sections/product_group.php?category_id=5&group_id=19


gulp 1 inch minnows

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/berkley-gulp-alive/570362.aspx#


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Get the hook and the nibbles a little bit wet first, I don't know why but it works for me


----------

